# Invert Syrup



## colinw (9/8/05)

A friend who owns a commercial bakery gave me a bucket of commercial Invert Syrup.

Anyone know the extract potential of this stuff so I can calculate its contribution to my OG?

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Kai (9/8/05)

A commercial bucket of invert syrup should (hopefully) have the DE (dextrose equivalent) printed on the side. I'm not 100% how it works, but I think the DE is a measure of %w/w. You might be able to base the extract potential on that.


----------



## colinw (9/8/05)

Kai said:


> A commercial bucket of invert syrup should (hopefully) have the DE (dextrose equivalent) printed on the side. I'm not 100% how it works, but I think the DE is a measure of %w/w. You might be able to base the extract potential on that.
> [post="70915"][/post]​


Alas, it is unmarked. I think he transferred it into another container.


----------



## wessmith (9/8/05)

Kai, go with the same index as sugar

Wes


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/8/05)

> colinw Posted Today, 05:14 PM
> A friend who owns a commercial bakery gave me a bucket of commercial Invert Syrup.
> 
> Anyone know the extract potential of this stuff so I can calculate its contribution to my OG?
> ...


Invert sugar has a yield potential of 1.046 as Wes pointed out, the same as normal sugar.

cheers
Andrew


----------

